# banding?



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

so what are some good ways to band bands to you slingshot? im using a homemade idea like what is used on simpleshots scout slingshot its large and makes the slingshot not all that slim but it works. i tries to use #32 rubber bands but they dont seem to work well but work good to attach the pouch with.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cut your old used bands into tie strips . They will work better than # 32s . They will build up more compression force preventing slippage. If using thera gold , cut at least a 1/4 " wide strip and use the wrap and tuck method .


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

I use tube would that work if I cut them down


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

vashshadow said:


> I use tube would that work if I cut them down


probably not instead of using 32's pick you up a bag of 64's they will work fine


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok I'll try 64s then and see how they work


----------

